# Anyone Retire In A "Snowbelt" Area?



## ClassicRockr (Feb 7, 2018)

Even though there are those here (Jacksonville, FL) that think we are beyond crazy for wanting to leave Florida and go back to a "snowbelt", that is very likely possible. But, what definitely is going to happen is leaving Florida.

Anyway, if you retired in a "snowbelt" area, how are you handling the winters? They do get harder to handle when people become Seniors, although, when I worked for a Senior Healthcare company in Denver, Colorado, there were plenty of Seniors the company took care of. 

Funny, but, we kept our Winter Parka's after we left Colorado........or more distinctly, Parker, CO. 

We don't relish the fact that the kind of area we want to be in does have "Old Man Winter" each year, but, as the old saying goes, "got to take the good with the bad" of different things in life.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 7, 2018)

I had to google to learn if my state is in a "snowbelt". I am not; but thank you for this thread I just learned a great deal about "belts."


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 7, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I had to google to learn if my state is in a "snowbelt". I am not; but thank you for this thread I just learned a great deal about "belts."



You didn’t know that certain areas of some States or the entire State that gets substantial snow, is called a “snowbelt” area? 

The area and state we live in is definitely not considered a “snowbelt”....that is Florida.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 7, 2018)

Hope others, if they do get snow/winter where they retired to, will reply.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 7, 2018)

We get snow here on the coast of southern Massachusetts.  Right at the coast we get much less than a few miles inland especially if the wind is off the ocean.  I've lived here all of my life and have no wish to relocate.  It's far too hot in most of Florida for a good part of the year but we did enjoy our years of 3 month winter stays in SW Florida.


We share a home (same home where I was born)with our daughter's family.  We gave them the house and property back in 1995 and retained a life lease for ourselves. SIL and grandson take care of the snow and if we can't drive somewhere, for whatever the reason, one of them will drive us.  A married grand-daughter lives 5 minute away and another married daughter 12 minutes.  All of this is far more important, to us, than whether the weather's cold or hot.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Even though there are those here (Jacksonville, FL) that think we are beyond crazy for wanting to leave Florida and go back to a "snowbelt", that is very likely possible. But, what definitely is going to happen is leaving Florida.
> 
> Anyway, if you retired in a "snowbelt" area, how are you handling the winters? They do get harder to handle when people become Seniors, although, when I worked for a Senior Healthcare company in Denver, Colorado, there were plenty of Seniors the company took care of.
> 
> ...



Living in a home is tougher than living in an apartment in a cold snowy area.

You are constantly cleaning snow from driveways, walkways, etc.

If you live in an apartment all that is done for you.

You can go out and enjoy winter.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 7, 2018)

DaveA said:


> We get snow here on the coast of southern Massachusetts.  Right at the coast we get much less than a few miles inland especially if the wind is off the ocean.  I've lived here all of my life and have no wish to relocate.  It's far too hot in most of Florida for a good part of the year but we did enjoy our years of 3 month winter stays in SW Florida.
> 
> 
> We share a home (same home where I was born)with our daughter's family.  We gave them the house and property back in 1995 and retained a life lease for ourselves. SIL and grandson take care of the snow and if we can't drive somewhere, for whatever the reason, one of them will drive us.  A married grand-daughter lives 5 minute away and another married daughter 12 minutes.  All of this is far more important, to us, than whether the weather's cold or hot.



Yes, all of Florida is well known for it’s summer heat and added-on humidity. One of the reasons we want to leave. 

Neither of us have kids anymore (from any previous marriage.
Wife does have relatives who live in So California, but we sure won’t move back there. Unfortunately, not all families get along. 

We don’t really like winter, but to live in an area that we really like, and have lived before, we’d have to put up with it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 7, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Living in a home is tougher than living in an apartment in a cold snowy area.
> 
> You are constantly cleaning snow from driveways, walkways, etc.
> 
> ...



True. However, that is if a person does want to go out and enjoy winter. Not many Seniors want to do that.


----------



## Robusta (Feb 7, 2018)

Didn't retire to a snowbelt,  have always lived here and will more than likely die here.
I don't especially love the snow, but I do love four seasons.  Anyplace there is no snow would be overwhelmingly hot in the summer. 

I don't know that it is such a tribulation. I shovel the front porch and the back stoop.  The driveway and walks I use the snowblower and the tractor to clear with.
We keep snow tires on all the vehicles, prepay propane delivery for the season, have a couple cords of wood for back up, keep the freezer full,and exercise the back  up generator a few times a year.

We don't get out as much in the winter as summer, but that is by choice, not the lack of ability.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> True. However, that is if a person does want to go out and enjoy winter. Not many Seniors want to do that.



Just visited my doctor.  He said if you want to maintain your mental health you have to go out regardless of the weather.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> You didn’t know that certain areas of some States or the entire State that gets substantial snow, is called a “snowbelt” area?
> 
> The area and state we live in is definitely not considered a “snowbelt”....that is Florida.



I am never embarrassed to admit when I learn something new; which in reverse means I did not know. I'm going out on a limb here but I'll guess there are things you do not know.

Additional, again using wiki as my source, “snowbelt” areas are those that receive snow as a result of weather patterns caused by the Great Lakes not just every state that receives a lot of snow.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 7, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Just visited my doctor.  He said if you want to maintain your mental health you have to go out regardless of the weather.



True, but for necessities, not so for play. But, if grandkids go out and play in snow, the grandparents could play some as well.......but, CAREFULLY.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 7, 2018)

I live in a snowbelt area of Ontario. Would not have it any other way. We get a chance to moan about the cold winters and on the hot hazy humid summer days we get a chance to wish for winter.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 7, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I am never embarrassed to admit when I learn something new; which in reverse means I did not know. I'm going out on a limb here but I'll guess there are things you do not know.
> 
> Additional, again using wiki as my source, “snowbelt” areas are those that receive snow as a result of weather patterns caused by the Great Lakes not just every state that receives a lot of snow.



I totally apologize, you are are right. I used the wrong terminology. 

My wife was born/raised in the “snowbelt” of southeastern Michigan and I was raised in northeastern Indiana. 

I was thinking the word covered everywhere snow fell heavily and I was wrong. 

Where we are looking at moving back to is The Front Range aka The Eastern Slope of Colorado.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 7, 2018)

We moved from the "rust belt" in 1972 and have never had a thought of returning.
We did get snow in Jacksonville in 1976. I missed it because I was down in Miami that day.
Our son called to tell us it was snowing in Tallahassee when he was at FSU.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2018)

I live in a snow area and it has less impact on me now that I'm retired than it did when I was working.

I live in an apartment with an attached parking garage so the snow removal is done by the apartment complex.  I pick and choose when I venture out to run my errands and wait until the roads are clear enough for me to drive or I walk a few blocks to a strip mall.  The thing that I like about my area of the country is that we don't have the severe weather and natural disasters that people in other areas have to deal with.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 7, 2018)

Manatee said:


> We moved from the "rust belt" in 1972 and have never had a thought of returning.
> We did get snow in Jacksonville in 1976. I missed it because I was down in Miami that day.
> Our son called to tell us it was snowing in Tallahassee when he was at FSU.



Snow was falling on Christmas Day 2010 at our apartment which is just north of the Avenues Mall. I got out the video camera, zoomed in on some trees, and sue enough, it was coming down pretty heavy. Ground to warm to stick, but it was snowing.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm born and raised in greater Chicago area, as is DW. Because we have quite a bit of family in this area, we're not going anywhere. As far as Florida, I'll take snow and cold over hurricanes, high heat and humidity, sinkholes, high crime rates in some areas, highest rate in nature for home foreclosures and second for underwater mortgages, one of the largest discrepancies of any state in income.

 I can't comprehend what people see in moving to Florida.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 7, 2018)

.

I retired where God first planted me... in sunny Texas.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, all of Florida is well known for it’s summer heat and added-on humidity. One of the reasons we want to leave.
> 
> Neither of us have kids anymore (from any previous marriage.
> Wife does have relatives who live in So California, but we sure won’t move back there. Unfortunately, not all families get along.
> ...




That's why many retire to the Southwest like Arizona...  it gets hot but there is little humidity.

I was born in far west Texas where the summer temperature is more like Arizona [hot but little humidity.]

It can get cold [but little snow] here in Dallas in winter and in summer it is hot and humid.  I tolerate the humidity because I hate winter cold and snow.


----------



## TonyK (Feb 8, 2018)

I live an hour south of the Tug Hill area of Upstate NY. Moisture from Lake Ontario causes lake effect snow to fall in the area in feet rather than inches. That area averages 200 inches of snow per year, with the town of Redfield averaging 288 inches per year. We get only 60 inches per year in my town. Just finished snow blowing again after my son cleaned our driveway last night. I'm itching to cross-country ski, but it has been too cold this winter.

I'll try to spend a week every February in warmer regions. I go for walks whenever the temps rise above 30 degrees. Snow shoveling is good exercise in moderation. We read a lot, plan vacations, do indoor work, and watch a lot of shows. But the tradeoff is our nice summers with mild temps and plenty to do.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2018)

TonyK said:


> I live an hour south of the Tug Hill area of Upstate NY. Moisture from Lake Ontario causes lake effect snow to fall in the area in feet rather than inches. That area averages 200 inches of snow per year, with the town of Redfield averaging 288 inches per year. We get only 60 inches per year in my town. Just finished snow blowing again after my son cleaned our driveway last night. I'm itching to cross-country ski, but it has been too cold this winter.
> 
> I'll try to spend a week every February in warmer regions. I go for walks whenever the temps rise above 30 degrees. Snow shoveling is good exercise in moderation. We read a lot, plan vacations, do indoor work, and watch a lot of shows. But the tradeoff is our nice summers with mild temps and plenty to do.



That’s our “trade off” as well, moving back to Colorado or into Wyoming.....winter snow, but lots to do in the summer and fall.


----------



## BobF (Feb 8, 2018)

I grew up in Ohio and when about 25 or so, I grew tired of cold and miserable weather that Ohio often presents.    In Ohio if it is 80F the body starts sweating due to the humidity.    I have lived where that does not happen till temp gets to the 100 to 110F.  Mostly due to low humidity.   Arizona, Phoenix and south from there.     I have lived where it would hit 118F as a daily peak, but never have seen it so hot all day.

We moved back to Ohio to be near the  kids as we grew older.    For me it was a complete disaster.    We were supposed to be 'snow birds'  and leave each fall for milder places than Ohio and its hateful depressing climate and humidity driven fogs, overcast and cloudy sky's, rains or snows.   I want to go back to the desert west again and if I want snow I can drive a few hours to a snow resort in the high country of Colorado, New Mexico, Nevada, Arizona, or California.   Lived in or been involved with living in their climate.   I should never have moved back to Ohio.   I left for good reasons a and after 50 years elsewhere the reasons I left the first time still exist.   The rust belt is still a wrong place to live for me.  Desert life if very good for older folks.   Outside and walking around each day is good for all of us, young or old.

So I am starting to look for appropriate house and location to move too.   I lived in California for several years, never again.   I lived in Colorado for several years but altitude in Denver is too high for my lungs, same in northern Arizona so Phoenix and south is fine.   I have lived in Florida for 5 years with my two young kids.   Really did not like humidity, bugs, ground crawling critters, but will consider it for winter stays.

Had some good desert living and wonder why I left.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh I love the snow....I miss it so much!

my oldest son sent me a video from his phone this morning. He and his family were out in it, feeding ducks off a bridge after a huge snowfall they had gotten where he lived. It was beautiful!!

I say go for the snow.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2018)

We left Colorado because I fell in the driveway at our house, after trying to get our truck up the driveway and into the garage after a blizzard had hit. The fall required rotator cuff surgery on my right shoulder. The rehab was not fun at all, but I got FROM back in the shoulder. Wife and I decided we needed to move "thinking" that we didn't want either of us to fall and become handicapped. Well, that "thinking" definitely didn't work, because I fell right here in the parking lot of our apartment complex in the middle of the summer. That fall required rotator cuff surgery/rehab in my left shoulder. Now, I have osteoarthritis in the left shoulder and regular arthritis in the right. I read online that high humidity and low elevations are not good for arthritis........we have both here.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 8, 2018)

I don’t know which is worse, the cold, or the heat and humidity. I was born and raised in Tennessee. I loved the weather back then ,but I know I could not handle it now, at the same time the heat and humidity of south Alabama is a killer. 




> Just visited my doctor. He said if you want to maintain your mental health you have to go out regardless of the weather.




This is the key I think you got to get out in it and adjust regardless.


----------



## Pete (Feb 8, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Anyway, if you retired in a "snowbelt" area, how are you handling the winters?



Retired to Alaska from PA and never noticed the difference until two years ago. My son was trying to get me to move near him and grandchildren in Texas but it took me getting stranded in my cabin for two weeks to get me to move. I could not deal with shoveling all that snow. Now I am looking to return only closer to civilization than I lived before.


----------



## NewRetire18 (Feb 9, 2018)

I just retired, and am currently living in the snow-belt here in Michigan. I am nearing completion of my final retirement digs, higher north in one of Michigan's deepest snow-belts east of Traverse City. Originally left CA because I wanted to live in snow; went to the mountains of Colorado for over a decade, then Maine for almost two decades, now landed here. I will be close to ski areas, and couldn't be happier. I realize there are few people that enjoy cold, but I am not moving to a ghost town, so apparently someone shares my views.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 9, 2018)

.I was born/raised still live right in the city where we get snow,but areas south of here known as 'snowbelt' get much more than the city does. The ski resorts are all located there.Its one of the interesting facts about living in WNY,not every area gets the same amt of snow
The past couple of winters have been 'warm',meaning less snow totals in previous yrs,our average is over 100. This winter is an average one. Sue


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 9, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I am never embarrassed to admit when I learn something new; which in reverse means I did not know. I'm going out on a limb here but I'll guess there are things you do not know.
> 
> Additional, again using wiki as my source, “snowbelt” areas are those that receive snow as a result of weather patterns caused by the Great Lakes not just every state that receives a lot of snow.



I like your attitude ProsperousDaughter!! So you didn't know what a "snowbelt" was. You did what you needed to do to find out. I love learning something new...sometimes that happens on a daily basis. So I Wiki'ed it. N.J. isn't mentioned as a snowbelt but we sure as hell can get a lot of snow too. Got news for you Classic Rocker...I truly believe that the weather patterns are shifting and the events of this year, seeing Jacksonville and other parts of Florida experience cold and even snow, will happen more frequently. I've always lived here in northeastern N.J.  I remember going to school and the snow was piled up higher than me. Two years ago, we got over two feet of snow.  I think it would be harder for those who live in a nice, warm climate and move back to areas with winters than for us who've always lived where we experience winters.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I like your attitude ProsperousDaughter!! So you didn't know what a "snowbelt" was. You did what you needed to do to find out. I love learning something new...sometimes that happens on a daily basis. So I Wiki'ed it. N.J. isn't mentioned as a snowbelt but we sure as hell can get a lot of snow too. Got news for you Classic Rocker...I truly believe that the weather patterns are shifting and the events of this year, seeing Jacksonville and other parts of Florida experience cold and even snow, will happen more frequently. I've always lived here in northeastern N.J.  I remember going to school and the snow was piled up higher than me. Two years ago, we got over two feet of snow.  I think it would be harder for those who live in a nice, warm climate and move back to areas with winters than for us who've always lived where we experience winters.



Well, we aren't 100% ready, but still have the winter parkas from Colorado. Have had many chances to get rid of them, but didn't. So, apparently, somehow we knew we'd move back to cold and snow. It's just like people say......."gotta take the good with the bad, if you want to live somewhere you'd really like and enjoy". We made a mistake moving to Florida, but have done some cool things since we've been here. 

Just looking highly forward to spending some time in a "Western" type area and going to a major rodeo in Wyoming this summer.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 9, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> I'm born and raised in greater Chicago area, as is DW. Because we have quite a bit of family in this area, we're not going anywhere. As far as Florida, I'll take snow and cold over hurricanes, high heat and humidity, sinkholes, high crime rates in some areas, highest rate in nature for home foreclosures and second for underwater mortgages, one of the largest discrepancies of any state in income.
> 
> I can't comprehend what people see in moving to Florida.



I would not live anywhere else but Florida, you don't have to shovel heat.  In 30 years only one minimal hurricane, no sink holes, etc.  We grew up in a coastal area where humidity is the norm.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2018)

Manatee said:


> I would not live anywhere else but Florida, you don't have to shovel heat.  In 30 years only one minimal hurricane, no sink holes, etc.  We grew up in a coastal area where humidity is the norm.



Minimal hurricanes?? What about Mathew and Irma?? Flooding, more flooding and lots of destruction....to say the least.


----------



## JimW (Feb 9, 2018)

My wife and I had been talking about retiring in Florida for a while, but we decided that we really like the 4 seasons in New England and would rather that than the high heat summers of the southern US.  We are looking to retire in Maine or New Hampshire, we'll put up with some cold and snow in winter to have nice weather in summer and a cool spring & fall.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 9, 2018)

We've been considering this retirement home in northern New England.  Needs a little work but it may be worth it.  If you climb the roof ladder, there's a beautiful view of a mountain range in the distance.  Home Depot and Lowe's are less than 25 miles away for a DIY-er.

[video]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/video]


----------



## NewRetire18 (Feb 10, 2018)

We were looking for something similar, but with better 'bones'...


----------



## DaveA (Feb 10, 2018)

NewRetire18 said:


> We were looking for something similar, but with better 'bones'...
> 
> View attachment 48376



I like that but it's a little "up-scale" for our budget.  We're trying to downsize and avoid climbing stairs.


----------



## NewRetire18 (Feb 10, 2018)

Would you go for ropes and climbing chocks?


----------



## DaveA (Feb 10, 2018)

JimW said:


> My wife and I had been talking about retiring in Florida for a while, but we decided that we really like the 4 seasons in New England and would rather that than the high heat summers of the southern US.  We are looking to retire in Maine or New Hampshire, we'll put up with some cold and snow in winter to have nice weather in summer and a cool spring & fall.



Hi Jim - - -On a serious note, we live in southeastern Mass, on the coast, and our only choice if moving, would be to head north into the states that you mention.  It's a beautiful place to be for three seasons and for a number of years we were fortunate enough to be able to head  to Florida, Jan thru the beginning of April.  A couple of years, on this schedule, we missed any snow at all.

If you get inland a bit, away from the tourist saturated coast, property prices are lower and life is paced slower.   Same in New Hampshire.  Away from the southern border with Mass. and the tourist hot-spots, it's similar to Maine.  We enjoy our stays in western Maine each spring and fall.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 10, 2018)

Manatee said:


> I would not live anywhere else but Florida, *you don't have to shovel heat.*  In 30 years only one minimal hurricane, no sink holes, etc.  We grew up in a coastal area where humidity is the norm.




lol

I say the same thing about Dallas. Some winters here it doesn't snow at all. Some winters here it might snow a little [average snowfall is one inch]... but it  soon melts off by itself when the normal winter temps get back up in the 50s and 60s.  Winter here is like fall and spring in the North.  Yes it gets hot and humid here in summer. But no one here skips a beat coming and going from their air conditioned house to their air conditioned car to their conditioned office, store, etc...


----------



## Manatee (Feb 10, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Minimal hurricanes?? What about Mathew and Irma?? Flooding, more flooding and lots of destruction....to say the least.



Irma brushed by us and hit Lakeland, Mathew did not come near us at all.  Some places are more prone to hurricanes than others.  My sister on the Atlantic coast has been hit a number of times.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 10, 2018)

Manatee said:


> Irma brushed by us and hit Lakeland, Mathew did not come near us at all.  Some places are more prone to hurricanes than others.  My sister on the Atlantic coast has been hit a number of times.



We read that hurricanes don’t generally hit Jacksonville because of it’s location in northeastern Florida, but there was plenty flooding in Jax Beach an St Augustine from Mathew and Irma really mess up parts of Jacksonville, including docks and boats along the St John’s River. 

We have one more summer here and then, very hopefully we will be out of here and back to where we belong in either northern Colorado or Wyoming.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm retired in New Jersey. I like four seasons. Including the snow. I even enjoy shoveling - but thank you snow blower inventors. We had one day a couple of weeks ago that was perfect. We got a snow that disappeared from roads and driveways quickly but stayed on trees and green surfaces all day because it was cold. It was sunny as I drove to my daughters house to babysit our 2 1/2 yr old granddaughter. The sun sparkled off the fields, hills and tree tops. It was too cold for teh snow to melt as dirty snow tossed up along side roads. It was pristine and beautiful. I had a great music station on the radio. The 30 minute drive through the rural countryside made my day. Took my granddaughter out to build a snow man. A family of deer showed up on the far side of the lot and we tossed snowballs their way. We never got the snowballs anywhere close to them but my G-D laughed with glee. I think the day extended my life by a few years.

I've thought about moving to a more tax friendly, less regulated, and quite frankly, less liberal state. But our family is here and friends and activities. And I would miss the four seasons. So we'll probably stay put.


----------



## JimW (Feb 12, 2018)

DaveA said:


> Hi Jim - - -On a serious note, we live in southeastern Mass, on the coast, and our only choice if moving, would be to head north into the states that you mention.  It's a beautiful place to be for three seasons and for a number of years we were fortunate enough to be able to head  to Florida, Jan thru the beginning of April.  A couple of years, on this schedule, we missed any snow at all.
> 
> If you get inland a bit, away from the tourist saturated coast, property prices are lower and life is paced slower.   Same in New Hampshire.  Away from the southern border with Mass. and the tourist hot-spots, it's similar to Maine.  We enjoy our stays in western Maine each spring and fall.



Hi Dave,

My wife and I love NH & Maine. I owned lakefront property during my first marriage for 16 years in East Wakefield, NH just south of Ossipee. We have also vacationed in the Sebago area quite a few times. I've always felt that was where I belonged, I just couldn't find any work up there that paid anywhere near what I was making in Mass. We figure that even if we do eventually tire of the harsh winters up north we'll still be able to rent something down south for 3 or 4 months out of the year just like you mentioned.


----------



## DGM (Feb 25, 2018)

Enjoying the four seasons as we do we stay in Indianapolis which, if it does snow, has the advantage of being flat.  I dealt with hills of western Pennsylvania as a kid and wouldn't want to now.  As far as moving to Florida (Heaven's Waiting Room)........it's like I used to say as a mailman:  Through rain and snow, sleet and hail.....have no fear I'll bring your mail.  But, when temps go above ninety in the hot summer sun....screw you folks...the mail don't run.


----------



## BobF (Feb 26, 2018)

At 85, or less, sweat comes pouring out.   That is true of most higher humidity areas of the US.   Why not try our dryer desert weather and find that you will be much hotter before those ugly sweat spells take over.    Most any where east of the Mississippi valley in the US.   And for us that live within the lakes effects area it can be even worse.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2018)

We spent 40 years in Illinois then moved the family to Texas, don't miss it one bit!!!!!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2018)

Some folks don't miss a state they have lived in for a number of years, while others wish they were back in the state they lived in for a number of years. 

When we left central Colorado, all we thought about is that we were selling our house and leaving an area where we'd have a high chance of falling in the winter and possibly becoming disabled. I had already done that and that fall required rotator cuff surgery/rehab. Never gave it a thought that either of us could fall anywhere we'd move to. Ended up here in Jacksonville, FL and since living here, both myself and my wife have fallen. Her fall didn't require any medical attention, but my fall required rotator cuff surgery on my other shoulder. 
We had absolutely no idea how much we'd miss the things we liked so much about living in Colorado. We gave this area a chance, a 9-year chance now, but have totally decided that Jacksonville and Florida just isn't for us. We truly miss the "Western/cowboy" stuff we enjoyed in Colorado and Cheyenne, Wyoming. We know about the winter months, and that we are now 10 years older than when we left Colorado in late 2007, but the lifestyle there is missed very much. 

One thing for sure, we'd never move back to Florida!


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm planning on retiring ~ a year from now (about to turn 64).

We moved to Maine 18 years ago from San Diego.  LOVE the quality of life here.  Though a few years ago I did get to the point where winter's felt awfully long.  Longer than usual (lol!).  I'm sure it's just me angsting for spring/summer as most do, who live in states with a substantial winter season.  

I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with it after retirement.  I will have to work part time (because NO WAY am I working full time until I'm 70).  But I'm spoiled right now as my drive to work is 6 minutes.  I'll be looking in the same general area.  If I had to drive 30-40 minutes to work in a snow storm at age 68 I'd be pooping my pants!  

One major concern for me is heating costs.  We add to the tank about 3 times a season.  That's anywhere from $250-300+ a pop (that's WITH the "senior discount" of 0.02 cents a gallon, minimum order 100 gal).  We had a severe cold snap about 8 or 10 weeks back.  No oil deliveries for a couple weeks for us.  So, used the space heaters (safe kind!).  Boy, did that run up the electric bill.  These types of expenses come at you sideways, so this concerns me as I consider savings/planning for retirement.  

I've got enough hobbies I can pick back up to help fill time during the winter months when you're inside more, along with the part time job I plan on acquiring to keep me busy. 

I hope I hit on some of the type of information you were looking for regarding living in 'snowbelt' areas.


----------



## KingsX (Mar 11, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> We spent 40 years in Illinois then moved the family to Texas, don't miss it one bit!!!!!!




I bloomed where God first planted me... Texas !
When you know you live in paradise... why leave 

.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 11, 2018)

KingsX said:


> I bloomed where God first planted me... Texas !
> When you know you live in paradise... why leave
> 
> .



Texas is like Florida, NOT paradise, even though many think they are.


----------



## KingsX (Mar 11, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Texas is like Florida, NOT paradise, even though many think they are.




Paradise is subjective.  

For me, Texas has been paradise.

.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 11, 2018)

KingsX said:


> Paradise is subjective.
> 
> For me, Texas has been paradise.
> 
> .



For us, Colorado (The Front Range) was and still is. But, summertime in Wyoming is very, very nice also. Really, REALLY miss the pro-rodeo action and other things. 

We thought Florida, northeastern part, was for us, but we were very, very wrong.


----------



## James (Mar 11, 2018)

We live in Canada.  Don't have a choice but to endure 6-7 months of crap weather.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 12, 2018)

James said:


> We live in Canada.  Don't have a choice but to endure 6-7 months of crap weather.



Wonder how many Seniors have to endure winters in Canada? A lot of Seniors endure winters here in the U.S.. Not all Seniors can, or want to, be “Snowbirds” and have two homes. A lot of Seniors don’t like the humidity of Florida or the summer heat of the 
Southwest.


----------



## JimW (Mar 12, 2018)

We're due to get our 3rd Nor'easter in a little over a week here in New England, with a predicted 14"-18" of snow due tonight and tomorrow. I think we're officially in a snow belt.  Where's Spring??


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 12, 2018)

When we lived 28 miles south of Denver, CO, our first snow could hit Halloween Week and last snow Mother’s Day Weekend. 

Winter’s bother us, but high humidity, Tropical Storms and hurricanes bother us much more.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 12, 2018)

JimW said:


> We're due to get our 3rd Nor'easter in a little over a week here in New England, with a predicted 14"-18" of snow due tonight and tomorrow. I think we're officially in a snow belt.  Where's Spring??



C'mon Jim - -toughen up - -we can handle this.  As a kid, weren't you subjected to the "We used to trudge for miles through neck deep snow in order to get to school" stories? Haha

On a bright note, Boston's Ch. 8 shows the temps. to stay around 40 and above for the next 10 days.  Not a quick melt but a steady one.


----------



## JimW (Mar 12, 2018)

DaveA said:


> C'mon Jim - -toughen up - -we can handle this.  As a kid, weren't you subjected to the "We used to trudge for miles through neck deep snow in order to get to school" stories? Haha
> 
> On a bright note, Boston's Ch. 8 shows the temps. to stay around 40 and above for the next 10 days.  Not a quick melt but a steady one.



I don't know about you Dave, but I trudged through neck deep snow UPHILL both ways!! 

Yes a steady dose of the 40's will be nice, 50-60's even better!

My new snow blower is getting a good workout!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2018)

James said:


> We live in Canada.  Don't have a choice but to endure 6-7 months of crap weather.


Not  southern Vancouver Island. Warmest place in Canada. Maritime temperate climate. Snow is rare and minimal.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2018)

JimW said:


> I don't know about you Dave, but I trudged through neck deep snow UPHILL both ways!!
> 
> Yes a steady dose of the 40's will be nice, 50-60's even better!
> 
> My new snow blower is getting a good workout!



Jim and Dave, here's CT's snow map- I'm far enough into the blue to enjoy the lower accumulation (I hope, SW of Hartford in Hartford County. Wish me luck and good luck to you, too!


----------



## JimW (Mar 12, 2018)

Good luck to you Radish Rose, hopefully it won't be too bad out your way!

I'm in the 14"-18" swath and I believe Dave is as well. On the bright side, won't be any work for me tomorrow!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2018)

Ouch guys!


----------



## JimW (Mar 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Ouch guys!



Vic is a riot!


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 12, 2018)

RadishRose - that video is priceless!  Here's the expected totals for Maine, I'm just outside Portland.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2018)

Paige stay safe! 10-16 is a hefty bit. I got my milk and bread earlier, plus a container of gelato, heh heh.


----------



## Linda (Mar 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Paige stay safe! 10-16 is a hefty bit. I got my milk and bread earlier, plus a container of gelato, heh heh.




Gelato huh?  I'm glad you have your priorities straight RadishRose.  nthego:  My daughter cut out the middle man and bought a Gelato maker.


----------



## Linda (Mar 12, 2018)

Seriously, all of you stay safe out there in those storms!


----------



## James (Mar 12, 2018)

And here I thought we had it tough in the great white north.  Good luck folks!


----------



## DaveA (Mar 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Paige stay safe! 10-16 is a hefty bit. I got my milk and bread earlier, plus a container of gelato, heh heh.



And I'm assuming that you took care of that chore in a calmer manner than the guy in the video!!!


----------



## DaveA (Mar 13, 2018)

We had a couple of trees come down,, one hitting the house, tearing off a section of gutter but can't tell if it damaged the roof overhang.  It's still leaning against the house.  A lot of the rural areas around us are without power but as of now (3 PM)) we're still OK, and the wind gusts have diminished.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2018)

DaveA said:


> We had a couple of trees come down,, one hitting the house, tearing off a section of gutter but can't tell if it damaged the roof overhang.  It's still leaning against the house.  A lot of the rural areas around us are without power but as of now (3 PM)) we're still OK, and the wind gusts have diminished.



OMG Dave, sorry to hear this! Hope your roof is okay.  The chainsaws will be buzzing up your way.

Oh, btw, yes, I was very calm when I went to the store for milk and bread, LOL. 

Our snow stopped about 2 hour ago and melted off the pavement, but a band of something is coming up behind us, don't know what yet.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 13, 2018)

Upstate NYer here,south of Utica.
I can't stand heat,humidity and pollen so have never considered Florida,I was there in 72,wasn't impressed...Life was simpler in some ways when hubby was alive but have since relocated to an apartment,so maintenance and snow and lawn issues aren't an issue.
Grandson is 10 minutes away,grandaughters are a couple of hours South,makes a difference.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 13, 2018)

East Coast winter storms. West Coast fires. Atlantic and Gulf Coast tropical storms & hurricanes. Desert states sand storms. Midwest tornados. We are all in the same weather boat.


----------



## JimW (Mar 14, 2018)

JimW said:


> Good luck to you Radish Rose, hopefully it won't be too bad out your way!
> 
> I'm in the 14"-18" swath and I believe Dave is as well. On the bright side, won't be any work for me tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 49704



We definitely got more than the 18"+ north of Boston! After the 4-6 inches that fell overnight we probably ended up with about 22" total, maybe a little more. Big storm but the snow wasn't too heavy, that's a good thing! My new Ariens snowblower is a beast!


----------



## JimW (Mar 14, 2018)

DaveA said:


> We had a couple of trees come down,, one hitting the house, tearing off a section of gutter but can't tell if it damaged the roof overhang.  It's still leaning against the house.  A lot of the rural areas around us are without power but as of now (3 PM)) we're still OK, and the wind gusts have diminished.



We lost power for about two hours. Thought it would be much longer, we got lucky. By the time I was done getting things set up for a night without power, it came back on. 



Giantsfan1954 said:


> Upstate NYer here,south of Utica.
> I can't stand heat,humidity and pollen so have never considered Florida,I was there in 72,wasn't impressed...Life was simpler in some ways when hubby was alive but have since relocated to an apartment,so maintenance and snow and lawn issues aren't an issue.
> Grandson is 10 minutes away,grandaughters are a couple of hours South,makes a difference.



My wife and I met in Utica a couple times on the weekend when we were first dating. She was coming south from Ontario and I was headed north from Mass, Utica was the midway point for both of us. We usually stayed at one of the hotels on Rte 5.


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 24, 2018)

hi five James !  I live in a "snow belly" area not even a "snow belt" area  we have 2 seasons : winter & construction ! I do not like winter at all ! Plan to get away in the winter months .


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 24, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Not  southern Vancouver Island. Warmest place in Canada. Maritime temperate climate. Snow is rare and minimal.


Lucky you , would love to visit the island next time, I really like Vancouver, very nice city, housing a little pricy though . Is the Vancouver island better ?


----------



## todalake (Mar 26, 2018)

Retired in Iowa, where born, raised and worked most of my life.   Grandchildren involved in a lot of things and can't imagine not being around.   Live within 45 minutes of all of them  Sometimes watch them overnight.   That being said,  we do spend the month of February down south and most of the summer in northern Wisconsin.  I think I ran the snowblower once all winter,  used the shovel for a couple of light snows.   We had a lot of snow in early February but all gone by time we got back.  Started ice fishing after I retired, so now look forward to that every year.   I should exercise more in the winter but heck I don't do enough  in the summer.   Climate was not really a consideration when we retired.   We spent a few weeks every year traveling around the USA.   Now if we didn't have any family ties to to the area,  would be tempted to some of the areas we saw.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2018)

HappyLuk said:


> Lucky you , would love to visit the island next time, I really like Vancouver, very nice city, housing a little pricy though . Is the Vancouver island better ?


Thanks! Yes, housing here is cheaper than Vancouver.


----------



## oldman (Mar 28, 2018)

I lived in the snowbelt when I lived in Ohio while I went to college. it was a long drive to and from the college, especially in the winter. I think it snowed some everyday from the end of October until almost May. Of course, I was young and really didn't mind the snow. Today, however, I can do without it. I read in a retirement magazine that living in Florida adds 5-8 years to a person's life because of the sun. I guess the exception to that would be if you got skin cancer and then it may cut your life shorter.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 28, 2018)

oldman said:


> I lived in the snowbelt when I lived in Ohio while I went to college. it was a long drive to and from the college, especially in the winter. I think it snowed some everyday from the end of October until almost May. Of course, I was young and really didn't mind the snow. Today, however, I can do without it. I read in a retirement magazine that living in Florida adds 5-8 years to a person's life because of the sun. I guess the exception to that would be if you got skin cancer and then it may cut your life shorter.



Thing about Florida is.........it's getting way overcrowded! Some here will say that Florida is way over spoken concerning "the state to live in when retired". Don't get me wrong, there are many retired and working people in the State that absolutely love Florida. Then, there are those, like us, that don't and are making plans to move.


----------



## Bajabob (Mar 30, 2018)

No, we did it differently, and retired to Las Vegas. That's a sunbelt area, and except for the too-hot summers the other 3 seasons are quite alright.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2018)

You bet. We live in a snow belt area and get lots of snow every winter. We have a 20 year old snow blower that helps keep our driveway clear. Then of course we have to make poo paths for our girls.lol. We also have a back up generator for when our electricity goes out. It happens sometimes. Once it was 3 days . We have a great wood stove too.
Winter tires are used to help drive and of course warm clothes but I don’t mind the snow. 
Right about now you all probably want to chuck snowballs at me.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 23, 2018)

What is snow?


----------

